# Oak headboard



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

What I think was originally going to be a anniversary present kind of got delayed until it was finally my wife's birthday, about 4-5 months later. We bought some nice oak bedroom furniture back in the early 90s, and I "promised" to make a headboard to match the armoire -- with crown molding and dentil molding.

Hardest part was matching the stain -- custom blended and put on lots of scraps of oak to find just the right shade!

My wife was happy with the results, so I used that as an excuse to load up on more tools ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Very Nice Lee

You should also post your picture in the NEW Contest you just never know you could win a prize, it's free to enter 

http://www.routerforums.com/forum-contests/3689-routerforums-com-holiday-contest.html

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice Lee, on two counts. One: Nice looking project - Two:excuse for getting more tools.


----------



## lrr (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words. If I entered the contest, would I be guilty of double-posting on this forum ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

You will not be the 1st nor will you be the last of double-posting but Mark has a fail safe in place, you may get note about you have used that picture once and can't be reposted but you can just rework the picture and give it a new name this will by pass the fail safe.

But I didn't tell you this   

Bj


----------

